
Apple Needs to Pivot in 2019 to Services and Software - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/utopiapress/apple-needs-to-pivot-in-2019-to-services-and-software-66e5832517df
======
melling
They could make a more affordable phone, which will especially be important
for emerging markets.

For example, a replacement for the iPhone SE that removes the home button to
allow for a bigger screen...

I hope Apple doesn’t let the market share decrease like they did with the Mac
in the 1980’s.

